# Dota 2 - Humanity’s Last Breath



## KEM (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m sorry Mick Gordon, you’ve been dethroned…


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 3, 2021)

Ah pretty cool! I went to university with the guy behind this band. He’s doing well writing and producing/mixing this kind of music.


----------



## KEM (Dec 3, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> Ah pretty cool! I went to university with the guy behind this band. He’s doing well writing and producing/mixing this kind of music.



You went to school with Buster??


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> You went to school with Buster??


Yepp


----------



## KEM (Dec 3, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> Yepp



Lucky!! Wish I lived in Sweden


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 4, 2021)

Not sure it measures up to Micks girth, but this definitely has some weight to it. Very cool.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Not sure it measures up to Micks girth, but this definitely has some weight to it. Very cool.



Mick definitely has an edge in some aspects but from a pure riffing standpoint HLB just can’t be beat!! Now if they worked together though…


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

Good stuff although I still prefer the DOOM soundtrack from Mick.

When Mick did DOOM they asked him specifically to not make metal.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Good stuff although I still prefer the DOOM soundtrack from Mick.
> 
> When Mick did DOOM they asked him specifically to not make metal.



And he ended up making metal anyways  

But that ended up being the right decision anyways.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 4, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’m sorry Mick Gordon, you’ve been dethroned…



What's the sound that starts around :43s. I've been trying to get that for years. Synth or some sort of guitar effect with stuttering?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 4, 2021)

Also those pads sounds around 1:04. Is that a heavily processed guitar or synth stuff. Sounds so organic yet ethereal.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> What's the sound that starts around :43s. I've been trying to get that for years. Synth or some sort of guitar effect with stuttering?



Serum hypersaw kind of sound, ton of OTT, simple arp/retrigger pattern 



José Herring said:


> Also those pads sounds around 1:04. Is that a heavily processed guitar or synth stuff. Sounds so organic yet ethereal.



Distorted synth with reverb at 100%, you could get a very similar sound doing some tremolo picked guitars with reverb at 100% as well, actually now that I say that it could be a mixture of both, I know I’ve done that before myself


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> What's the sound that starts around :43s. I've been trying to get that for years. Synth or some sort of guitar effect with stuttering?


Sounds like a simple arp with saws. Of course all this has been super processed in the mix.


José Herring said:


> Also those pads sounds around 1:04. Is that a heavily processed guitar or synth stuff. Sounds so organic yet ethereal.


My guess, it's an electric guitar playing with an ebow and a shit ton of reverb.

Reminds me of what this guy does on this Youtube channel.


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Sounds like a simple arp with saws. Of course all this has been super processed in the mix.
> 
> My guess, it's an electric guitar playing with an ebow and a shit ton of reverb.
> 
> Reminds me of what this guy does on this Youtube channel.




Totally forgot about the ebow, it could also be that


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> What's the sound that starts around :43s. I've been trying to get that for years. Synth or some sort of guitar effect with stuttering?



You could try asking him here:
https://ask.fm/bystah


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> You could try asking him here:
> https://ask.fm/bystah



People still use askfm? Haven’t seen that in like 8 years lol


----------

